# LEEDS - My Home



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Enjoy the city of Leeds through my eyes and my cameras lens.

My Work on Flickr...........http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/

My Facebook Page... https://www.facebook.com/YorkshirePics1

My Youtube Channel.........http://www.youtube.com/user/swillylad1


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Arla Sculpture by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Dark Arches Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Looking towards Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Looking towards Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Briggate back in 2010 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
IMG_5685 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
IMG_5696 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Clarence Docks & The Royal Armouries by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_3362 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_1289 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds at Night by Lee Collings P[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6539561741/]
Leeds Skyline by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickrhotography[/url], on Flickr
Leeds Skyline at Night by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Final Approach - Leeds Bradford Airport by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Bridgewater View by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Skyline at Night by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Leeds Town Hall by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Bridgewater Place - Leeds - Liverpool Canal by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
The New Arena Under Construction by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Leeds Waterfront  by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Bridgewater Place - Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Hunslet Viaduct by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Granary Wharf by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Clarence Docks by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Misty Leeds - Castles In The Sky by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Freightliner by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Millenium Square - Civic Hall by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

Beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Civic Hall by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds University by Lee Collings Photography, on Flic
Leeds City Centre Cenotaph by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickrkr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

County Arcade by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds to Liverpool Canal Graffiti  by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
The Calls by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Untitled by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Broadcasting Place by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Broadcasting Place  by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

R.I.P Tetleys Brewery by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Leeds Town Hall by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Leeds Bradford Airport Runway by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yorkshire Air Ambulance at LBA by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Pink Cadillac outside Leeds Town Hall by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Leeds Waterfront by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Morning Mist ,Allerton Bywater - United Kingdom by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Nice day for a stroll - Temple Newsam by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Rothwell Sunset by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sunrise behind City Island by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Another Day in Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Crossgates Sculpture by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Welcome to Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Leeds at Sunrise by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ford GT40 Replica by 
Snowy Owl by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickrflickr.com/people/[email protected]/]Lee Collings Photography[/url], on Flickr
IMG_7884 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Elland Road and Cottingley Towers by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
leeds town hall copy by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Cross Green Sunrise by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Echo One by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Leeds Skyline by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
City Island by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
The Royal Armouries by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Clarence Dock by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Untitled by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dry Dock Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Leeds Arena Under Construction by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Untitled by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
View of Leeds from Stourton by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Misty Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Leeds Skyline from South Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Christmas Reflections by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Looking West From Bridgewater by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds City Centre From Bridgewater by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Views from Bridgewater Place by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Broadcasting Tower from Bridgewater by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Candle House from Bridgewater by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

I was surprised when I see another thread how ugly Birmingham is but Leeds is much better looking than I thought.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Some of those photos are very impressive ...but I love all your photos of lovely and vibrant Leeds  Thanks for sharing, my friend


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Absolutely superb photography there! You do Leeds proud!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great and very nice photos from Leeds


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments. Proud to be Leeds born & bred.


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_4421 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_4405 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
IMG_4396 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
IMG_4369 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
IMG_4357 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
IMG_4348 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
IMG_4339 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
IMG_4335 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

great pics, in fact I dont think ive seen any better images of Leeds. When I first visited some years ago I was very impressed by how pleasant, clean and colourful a city it was, now if they could sort out the football club...


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

My brother was studing there for one year and now I understand why he always talks great things of this city.


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

An amazing northern city.


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Skyline by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Temple Newsam House by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Panning video from Bridgewater Place http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7357060522/


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Bridgewater Sunset by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pics! I really enjoyed this thread! :cheers:

I love Yorkshire.


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_4525 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

IMG_4001 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Gritter in Fog by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fab pictures.

Do you take many - or do you just wait for 'the one' ?


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Fab pictures.
> 
> Do you take many - or do you just wait for 'the one' ?


Thank you, i try not to take too many but i also take pictures for historical value to look back on in years to come so i could take a few hundred pictures every time i go out depending on where i end up.


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Arena Under Construction by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Leeds Arena Under Construction by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

IMG_5217 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Granary Wharf by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

IMG_5210 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I would never expect such architecture in Leeds. Cool! kay:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely images....thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Swillylad1 said:


>


Beautiful shot of ultra-modern architecture that incorporates diversity, rather than conformity.


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Panoramic 1 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Leeds Panoramic 2 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Leeds Panoramic 3 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Taxi Rank Panoramic by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Marshmallow Man in Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^  Balloon or photoshop?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Excellent images - as usual!


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Benonie said:


> ^^  Balloon or photoshop?


 Photoshop


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Excellent images - as usual!


Thank You.


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Cleared For Take Off at Leeds Bradford Airport by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Leeds Bradford Airport Montage by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Linguine said:


> lovely images....thanks for sharing. :cheers:


 Thank you, you're welcome.


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Oberservation Wheel Reflections by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

360° Panorama Of A Drained Canal At Leeds Granary Wharf by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

180° View of a Drained Leeds to Liverpool Canal at Granary Wharf by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Arena At Comic Relief by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Nice architecture!


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Observation Wheel by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice thread, I especially like your night-shots Also Leeds looks like a nice city, which managed to keep its character with a combination of old and modern architecture!


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> Nice thread, I especially like your night-shots Also Leeds looks like a nice city, which managed to keep its character with a combination of old and modern architecture!


 Thanks.


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Arena St Patrick's Style by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Exciting times in Leeds at the moment!


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Trinity 360 Panorama by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
To view the full size ,view it on Flickr and select original, zoom in and out with "Ctrl and - / + buttons.


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

To view the original follw this link http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8599182723/in/photostream/ To zoom in or out use "CTRL & -/+" 
Leeds Skyline Panorama by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Skyline Panorama Hi Res by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Hi Res version at this link ... http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8600092543/sizes/o/in/photostream/ To zoom in or out use "CTRL & -/+"


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Latest Leeds Skyline Panorama taken from Armley.

Leeds Skyline Panorama by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Trinity Leeds 180 Degrees Panorama by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

Great thread, thank you for the photos! Having spent 7 years in Leeds, it's nice to see some photos from there again 
The new arena looks brilliant at night!


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_9585 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

IMG_9564 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Fire at The Rising Sun 2nd Hand Furniture Shop by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Swillylad1 said:


> Trinity Leeds 180 Degrees Panorama by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


Cool! 

but Cabot Circus in Bristol is better


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time commenting on your collections (after multiple visits), and I must say: Lee, your Leeds photos not only look visually appealing, but also very magnificent and colorful indeed. I especially like your night shots (with the Ferris wheel and Leeds Arena) and your multiple panorama shots (especially your Trinity Leeds image) that make me want to go there to see the quirks your city has to offer. Despite being gloomy at times, Leeds is an interesting city to visit, not just because it is smaller than London or Manchester, but to me, it is a more manageable city to go around. And located close to the North Sea, Leeds to me is a bit similar to Liverpool with many brick structures, but the canals definitely add some charm (similar to Manchester), yet it's much tamer than those two.

Great work, my friend! Keep those wonderful snaps coming! :hug:


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

fieldsofdreams said:


> First time commenting on your collections (after multiple visits), and I must say: Lee, your Leeds photos not only look visually appealing, but also very magnificent and colorful indeed. I especially like your night shots (with the Ferris wheel and Leeds Arena) and your multiple panorama shots (especially your Trinity Leeds image) that make me want to go there to see the quirks your city has to offer. Despite being gloomy at times, Leeds is an interesting city to visit, not just because it is smaller than London or Manchester, but to me, it is a more manageable city to go around. And located close to the North Sea, Leeds to me is a bit similar to Liverpool with many brick structures, but the canals definitely add some charm (similar to Manchester), yet it's much tamer than those two.
> 
> Great work, my friend! Keep those wonderful snaps coming! :hug:


 Thank you ,i can never take enough pictures of Leeds and it's always changing so my collection will just keep on growing . I visited Liverpool once and wasn't disappointed. The shops seemed bigger but the city to me was a bit more compact, i enjoyed the walk around the docks and a long the riverside. Need to go back as i lost my images somehow :-(


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

First Direct Arena by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

First Direct Arena by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

First Direct Arena by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

First Direct Arena by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vaidas (Jul 22, 2003)

The arena looks great! Is the light show on all the time, or only on special occasions?


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Vaidas said:


> The arena looks great! Is the light show on all the time, or only on special occasions?


 I'm not sure, i think it's on all the time and there's a different programme each time. I went last night and the theme was Blue & Yellow


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Central Arcade - Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Entrance To Trinity Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Inside Trinity Leeds At Night by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Outside Leeds Arena by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Leeds Arena Reflections by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Civic Hall & Millenium Square by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Leeds Town Hall by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Broadcasting Place by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Two great new developments for Leeds.


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Arla Sculpture by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Terraced Housing - Beeston by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9584366709/in/photostream/

IMG_2431 copy by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Great pictures! :cheers:


 Thank You :banana:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Atmospheric and beautiful!


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Granary Wharf by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

The Calls - Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Leeds Bridge by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Dark Arches 2 - Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Dark Arches - Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Clarence Docks by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Beeston Skyline From South Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Leeds Skyline From South Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Skyline Hi Res - Select Original Size For Close Up Details by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Leeds Skyline - Hi Res by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Leeds Skyline From Sky Lounge by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Res Leeds Panorama From Stourton by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Hi Res Leeds B&W Panaorama From Stourton by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Leeds From Stourton by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great urban set of pictures!


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Remembrance Day Service - Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Foot Soldiers by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Fireworks from Leeds Lights Switch On by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Fireworks from Leeds Lights Switch On by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Rothwell Fireworks Display by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Momentous at Millenium Square by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Great George Street by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Yates Bar - Woodhouse Lane by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10142001713/in/photostream/

Leeds University at Night by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr
Time Flies by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Narnia In Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Trinity Leeds at Night 360 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Inside Leeds Town Hall by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Inside Leeds Town Hall by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Skyline Taken From South Leeds by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

Leeds Skyline Panorama at Night by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Burst Water Main - A63 Selby Road at Garforth by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

IMG_0958 copy by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

IMG_0916 copy by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr

It's Now Fashionable To Hug A Lampost by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great shots. That last one is funny! it must have been incredibly windy. Was that a couple of days ago?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeous nightshots! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Great shots. That last one is funny! it must have been incredibly windy. Was that a couple of days ago?


Thanks yeah that was on Thursday. Nearly blew me off my feet a few times


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Gorgeous nightshots! :applause:


Thank you


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:


Thank you


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

One of my proposed images of Leeds Skyline to be used on Billboards, Bus Shelters & Leaflets throughout Leeds.

Leeds 1 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Skyline From Temple Newsam by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Cool rainbow pics.


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_5810 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_5797-5807 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_5788 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_5771 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_5717 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_5633 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_5422 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_5388 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_5346 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_5011 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_4553 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_3987 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_3967 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_3958 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9850 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9788 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_8859 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_8716 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_8025 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_7235 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_6955 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_2974 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_6819 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos. Very professional.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

You made beautiful pictures, Leeds look very nice. Thanks to share.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates from Leeds; well done :cheers:


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_4216 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_3568 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_3560 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0353 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_0362 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0367 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0375 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_0398 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0401 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0337 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_4224 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_3986 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0637 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice composition and great clarity as well.


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing so many wonderful photos of Leeds
Great Job!!!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice! Hope to be able to visit Leeds during my England trip, planned this spring. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

!0 Shot Leeds Skyline Panorama 2018 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Leeds is sure a nice city. Great photos!


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Skyline from Beeston Royds up Gelderd Road. Taken today.
https://youtu.be/sDuRyltrnHs


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Skyline Panorama Slideshow 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fio3FE86n_s


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Climate Change Protest In Leeds by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Urban Canal Reflections by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Leeds Skyline July 2019 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Skelton Lake Services Panorama by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9891 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9888 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9854 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9842 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Leeds Skyline Panorama 3rd July 2019 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_7501 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_7479 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_0716 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_0688 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
LNER Over Kirkstall Viaduct by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Woodpigeon Leeds Minster by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_7545 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_7425 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_7151 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_5601 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Leeds Sunrise by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_9084 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Morning Commute by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Gyratory Footbridge by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Leeds Lock Gate 2 Minute Exposure by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_5798 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Urban Leeds by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_5136 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Castleton Mills by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_9481 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_3527 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Bridgewater Reflections 4 Minute Exposure Edit by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_3002 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Frozen Leeds & The Leaning Tower by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Arena Village Leeds by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_5412 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_5859 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

RAF C17 doing circuits at LBA this afternoon...


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

RAF C17 doing circuits at LBA this afternoon... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt4i-I_HFjQ& It's been a while since I've been on SSC, can anyone enlighten me on how to post a youtube video so that a preview appears?


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice pics, clear, crisp and eclectic, excellent composition. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Civic Hall by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Altus House At The Arena Village by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Hymn On Briggate by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Leeds City Museum by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_0288 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMG_0287 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0278 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0257 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0240 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0235 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0234 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0233 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0230 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0229 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0226 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0224 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0215 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0206 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0202 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Skyline Sunset by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Swillington Sunrise by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Leeds Skyline Sunrise by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_4768 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Into The Sun by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Whitehall Reflections As Seen On ITV Calendar Weather by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_5592 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Narrowboats at Granary Wharf On The Leeds To Liverpool Canal by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Light Speed by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Leeds United House by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Canal Mills by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Leeds At Dawn by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9614 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9617 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9620 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9600 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9572 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9560 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
9623-9635A by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Leeds Towers Composite by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9540 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9516 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9511A by Lee Collings, on Flickr
British Airways Retro A319 G-EUPJ by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Granary Wharf At Night by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Granary Wharf Dock Crane & Bridgewater Place by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9268 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9245 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9204 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9199 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Leeds Dock by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9165 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9155 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9139A by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9124 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Moon Flare by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Abstract Leeds by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Leeds Skyline by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Great pics of my home city


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Love the pics and hope to get to Leeds this summer! :cheers:


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

M1 Light Trails Leeds by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_8984 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_8974 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_1869 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_1867 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_1855 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Leeds Lock Gates by Lee Collings, on Flickr
St Mary's - Swillington by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_8174 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Fishpond Lock by Lee Collings, on Flickr
In The Spotlight by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Family Shadows by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Rainbow Leeds by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Out With The Old In With The New by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Don Revie Statue by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Elland Road Memorials by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Electric Avenue by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Mclaren Christmas by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_7050 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_6070 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Thwaite Mills Museum Reflections by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Rothwell Park At Night by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Kirkstall Abbey by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Leeds skyline from South Accommodation Road with the new footbridge that spans the River Aire by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds :cheers:


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Riverside by Lee Collings, on Flickr
City Island Composite by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Blue Hour On Leeds Canal by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9843 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9841 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9840 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9834 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9831 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9827 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9826 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9813A by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Bridgewater Place & Tower Works by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9795 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

City Island by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9885 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
L.U.F.C Street Art by Burley Banksy by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9879 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9873 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9872 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9871 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9868 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9863 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9861 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9860 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

City Island & Wellington Development by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous photography!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Civic Hall by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Early Bird by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Swillington Sunset by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Spring Seeds Of Enterprise by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Sardine Leeds by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Leeds Skyline &amp; Yorkshire&#x27;s Tallest Building by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_0700 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9742 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_9184 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Bradford Airport Panorama by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sarens Liebherr LTM 1800 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Regent Street Flyover Demolition by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_4245 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_4234 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_4230 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_4225 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_4194 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_3000 by Lee Collings, on FlickrIMG_2998 by 
Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_2998 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Oulton Hall Composite by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Oulton Hall Composite Windows by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Oulton Hall Composite by Lee Collings, on Flickr
IMG_2811B by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Leeds


Thank you.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Swillylad1 said:


> Thank you.


Welcome


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds UFO by Lee Collings, on Flickr
Leeds Skyline At Dawn by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_4881 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_4878 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_5024 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_4978 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_4968 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_4964 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_5020 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_4999 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_4998 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_4995 by Lee Collings, on Flickr
_MG_4934 by Lee Collings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## fozzy45 (May 4, 2020)

Great selection of pics from my home town 😃


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds this morning 21st July 2020


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photo updates


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds skyline panorama at night. Taken from Middleton.



__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds Skyline At Night Panorama by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Cross Green &amp; Leeds Skyline by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Mint Festival 2021 - Newsam Green by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Mint Festival Sunset by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Stourton Park And Ride At Night by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Leeds Waterfront by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Leeds Skyline Nighttime by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Stourton Park &amp; Ride by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Leeds Town Hall &amp; K2 Apartments by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Leeds Skyline Daytime by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Harvesting In Leeds by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Arena Point by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
View From Altus House Roof Top 2 by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Spalding Towers by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Leeds Kirkgate Market &amp; Corn Exchange by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Policing Leeds Freedom March by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Cavalry by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Leeds Bradford Airport &amp; Leeds City From Otley Chevin by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
LNER Azuma On Kirkstall Viaduct by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Middleton Railway - Leeds by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr
Time Lapse Over Leeds City Centre by Yorkshire Pics, on Flickr


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Happy New Year - Leeds nye celebratory fireworks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds 

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds; well done


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Leeds; well done


Thank you. 😊


----------



## fozzy45 (May 4, 2020)

Great selection of pics from my home city


----------



## fozzy45 (May 4, 2020)

A few pics from my morning stroll today 😀


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great updates! Now following you on Flickr as well!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Swillylad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leeds skyline from Temple Newsam today.


----------

